# Need information how with simple technology make sticky fly paper



## Ahmed_YJJ2 (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe little-bit strange and too specific post. I am trying to find information about this in several forums.

Situation:

I want to start small manufacturing business. Selfemployment and maybe one or two workers if needed. I want to produce sticky fly paper (in roll, not just board).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fly_paper

First question:

Fly paper seems to be comparably simple production. As my budget do not allow for now to import expensive automatic machines, I want just self-employment with simple mechanic tools and semi-automatic machines. I can neither afford, neither need those machines which produce 6000 pieces at hour. It will be great to produce 1000-2000 per day in beginning.

Just simple mechanic tools (semi-mechanic machines) for cutting, adding glue, how to get it rolled and in package. (Please - no jokes about scissors, brush etc)

Basically - fly paper is invented 160 years ago. How to make it with simple and cheap semi-machines as it was made maybe 60 years.

Second question:

From what kind components to make sticky glue that it does not become dry?

I searched in internet for information but was not successful. I found many places with advices how to make home-made fly paper, but this home-made is of course not packed in roll - just a sticky paper. Also for "glue" they advice to use (for melting with sugar) "Golden syrup" or "Maple syrup" or even honey. These of course is not solutions for commercial production.

I know that for glue often is used raisins, but surely for beginning I need to use local materials. Raisins is not produced here and because of custom taxes and transportation costs all imports is expensive here. And I can not import one 20ft container of raisins... 

But this is sugar producing country so the question is how to make sugar syrup that does not become dry.

Also I find in internet industry machines (but for boards not for roll) but that is not for me at least in start.

Any suggestions and information?


----------



## goodal (Jul 1, 2010)

what is your experience producing fly paper?

sounds non-existant.


----------



## chaocl (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought fly paper contain some chemical in there and you need special license to do it (to meet the requirement)...I think you need chemical people to run it.

Maybe post in chemical section also.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 1, 2010)

Not trying to dash your hopes, but I really doubt anyone here is going to be able to answer your questions. If any engineer on this board actually worked for a company that does this, their experience would be in a automated process, not what you wish to attempt at all.

So.....

Here is my advice start trying to make it yourself. Figure out what the commercial companies do and try to safely copy their product using your own home grown techniques and materials. Now I have no idea what goes into flypaper, but if you are dealing with harmful chemicals BE CAREFUL.

My estimation in how long this will take? 6 months IF you are clever, diligent, and have lots of time on your hands.

If any of those are lacking? 3 years to a lifetime.


----------



## Ahmed_YJJ2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Kephart P.E. said:


> Not trying to dash your hopes, but I really doubt anyone here is going to be able to answer your questions. If any engineer on this board actually worked for a company that does this, their experience would be in a automated process, not what you wish to attempt at all.
> So.....
> 
> Here is my advice start trying to make it yourself. Figure out what the commercial companies do and try to safely copy their product using your own home grown techniques and materials. Now I have no idea what goes into flypaper, but if you are dealing with harmful chemicals BE CAREFUL.
> ...


About dashing hopes:

Well, "spray and pray"... ;-)

About chemicals:

I intend to make nonpoison sticky paper. Materials are basically paper, paperboard, and sugarsyrop or something such based glue.


----------

